# how to look up BRN



## Martin Doan (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm trying to look up BRN numbers to look at pedigrees. How do I do that with a given BRN? I tried to search it through different forums and through google but no luck. Thanks


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Martin Doan said:


> I'm trying to look up BRN numbers to look at pedigrees. How do I do that with a given BRN? I tried to search it through different forums and through google but no luck. Thanks


use internet explorer and go to:

http://www.bloedlijnen.nl/

click on the american flag on the upper right for english...

go to search button...

enter in dogs name or BRN #


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Www.bloedlijnen.nl, type brn # in searchbox. IE browser, FF en safari doesnt work quite well.


----------



## Martin Doan (Jul 27, 2011)

awesome You guys rock. I thought I was gonna get made fun of by several people before I got my answer.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

What's a BRN?


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

wth.. I could always get it to work in Safari and now it completely quit on me, even all my bookmarks I had saved my dogs' pedigrees no longer work.. I just get redirected to the home page. I don't have IE  I'm on a mac
..Chrome doesn't work either
I can't even view a cached page through Google, grrrr


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Freaking fire fox is having a hard time with it as well I have been trying all freaking day to get on it and it is messed up. I think the site is prejudiced against macs 

It has worked fine up until today!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Marta Haus said:


> wth.. I could always get it to work in Safari and now it completely quit on me, even all my bookmarks I had saved my dogs' pedigrees no longer work.. I just get redirected to the home page. I don't have IE  I'm on a mac
> ..Chrome doesn't work either


they have IE for mac..


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

yea but then we have to put a pc program on our macs :-o



Joby Becker said:


> they have IE for mac..


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

.. I found IE download for Mac, and the site still doesn't work for me.. I give up


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Shane Woodlief said:


> yea but then we have to put a pc program on our macs :-o


get a pc for super cheap.and use it for IE...LOL..what is a used desktop going for.......free?

fair warning...if you host and mange a website and write HTML, the IE for the mac is a little wonky with html...


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Shane Woodlief said:


> yea but then we have to put a pc program on our macs :-o


no just google ie for mac, you'll get the download link

I'm kinda glad I'm not the only one having issues, started to think my computer was over due for some sort of a curse


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> get a pc for super cheap.and use it for IE...LOL..what is a used desktop going for.......free?
> 
> fair warning...if you host and mange a website and write HTML, the IE for the mac is a little wonky with html...


lol all that just to view ONE web site? I think I actually have print outs of the pedigrees, I'll frame those now and put them up on the wall behind my monitor for when ever I think of looking at them


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Marta Haus said:


> lol all that just to view ONE web site? I think I actually have print outs of the pedigrees, I'll frame those now and put them up on the wall behind my monitor for when ever I think of looking at them


I hate IE...i use it for the bloodline website and for playing MSN SPADES...and that is it


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Yea I cannot stand IE may have to use it though. Funny thing is I have had zero problems with the site before until today????


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

well I got IE on the mac and the site still is not working


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

People from Bloedlijnen should adapt their site so it works with any kind of browser.
IE is losing popularity and many people use other browsers and hence the site is losing a lot of visitors...


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Martine Loots said:


> People from Bloedlijnen should adapt their site so it works with any kind of browser.
> IE is losing popularity and many people use other browsers and hence the site is losing a lot of visitors...


I know te developer was busy with it, but hasnt finished it yet due his normal work gives him a busy scedule.


----------



## Steve Groen (Aug 22, 2010)

Thomas Barriano said:


> What's a BRN?


Seriously, I was wondering the same thing myself. According to Judith Van Neerland, a]" BRN number is not a registry. It is merely a valuable link to the dogs ancestors, but unlike FCI/NHSB, it is not a recognized registry. An NHSB (= Nederlands Honden StamBoek/Dutch dog registry) dog can be noted with a BRN (=bloedlijnen registratie Nederland/Bloodlines registry Netherlands) number for reference. But it has no added value. Dogs that do not have an NHSB number but who are in a genepool, can be traced with a BRN number when their background would otherwise be unknown. BRN is a good tool for KNPV breeders,







but no more than that."

Apparently, that database uses its own numbering system for mixed malinois. Speaking of, how 'bout this beast, Shadow BRN 16519: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IT78Hd3VXj4

Steve Groen


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

I can get the home page but after that nothing works I cannot pull up anything. I was able to research there until the last couple of days and now nothing. I have used Firefox and Google Chrome as well. :evil:



Martine Loots said:


> People from Bloedlijnen should adapt their site so it works with any kind of browser.
> IE is losing popularity and many people use other browsers and hence the site is losing a lot of visitors...


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Shane Woodlief said:


> I can get the home page but after that nothing works I cannot pull up anything. I was able to research there until the last couple of days and now nothing. I have used Firefox and Google Chrome as well. :evil:


It's ok, my mouse pointer is not working well on this Dell.  It's all jerky...

We don't need to be able to look up BRN #'s anyhow...Steve said it a good tool for KNPV breeders and nothing more.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> It's ok, my mouse pointer is not working well on this Dell.  It's all jerky...
> 
> We don't need to be able to look up BRN #'s anyhow...Steve said it a good tool for KNPV breeders and nothing more.


Dude I just about spit out my coffee I am laughing out loud. I guess if Steve said it then it gospel down with the web site then :lol:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

And is usefull for anybody who wants to breed a knpv dog.....like in the us....so It HAS a value. And the bloedlijnen site is set up just to be a help in that. It doesnt pretend or ever had to be complete or as a registry, it's a tool.



Steve Groen said:


> Seriously, I was wondering the same thing myself. According to Judith Van Neerland, a]" BRN number is not a registry. It is merely a valuable link to the dogs ancestors, but unlike FCI/NHSB, it is not a recognized registry. An NHSB (= Nederlands Honden StamBoek/Dutch dog registry) dog can be noted with a BRN (=bloedlijnen registratie Nederland/Bloodlines registry Netherlands) number for reference. But it has no added value. Dogs that do not have an NHSB number but who are in a genepool, can be traced with a BRN number when their background would otherwise be unknown. BRN is a good tool for KNPV breeders,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve Groen (Aug 22, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> It's ok, my mouse pointer is not working well on this Dell.  It's all jerky...
> 
> We don't need to be able to look up BRN #'s anyhow...Steve said it a good tool for KNPV breeders and nothing more.


I was quoting Judith Van Neerland. Good luck to you.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Steve Groen said:


> I was quoting Judith Van Neerland. Good luck to you.


That's probably her nick, her name is judith Powell van Heugten and Van Neerland the kennelname.

Eta: or van Heugten Powell, dont know what is common in the US.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Steve Groen said:


> Seriously, I was wondering the same thing myself. According to Judith Van Neerland, a]" BRN number is not a registry. It is merely a valuable link to the dogs ancestors, but unlike FCI/NHSB, it is not a recognized registry. An NHSB (= Nederlands Honden StamBoek/Dutch dog registry) dog can be noted with a BRN (=bloedlijnen registratie Nederland/Bloodlines registry Netherlands) number for reference. But it has no added value. Dogs that do not have an NHSB number but who are in a genepool, can be traced with a BRN number when their background would otherwise be unknown. BRN is a good tool for KNPV breeders,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steve

Thanks for the answer. I almost missed it with all the 
techno browser babble


----------



## Steve Groen (Aug 22, 2010)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> That's probably her nick, her name is judith Powell van Heugten and Van Neerland the kennelname.
> 
> Eta: or van Heugten Powell, dont know what is common in the US.


Ah, okay, thanks, Selena. I'm old enough to still be a student.


----------



## Martin Doan (Jul 27, 2011)

Wow that shadow is a beast! The bloodline site worked well for me.


----------

